# hey bud any pics yet?



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

wow i really really wanna see that wedge, got any ideas on price cause i really want on, if ya want ill put it though some "field testing"  for ya and tell ya about the performance, cause i go to a carpet track weekly, also do you plan on making any foams?
thanks bud,
mike


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope to have it this week. No foams in future.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hear it is I have one on e bay wish the picture was bigger. PN is #711 hope to have on site monday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hear is the Micro T ODA #710


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have both on ebay along with the ball bearings.Check http://stores.ebay.com/BRP-Sales_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

wow looks like im gettin one soon!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a larger picture.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a bigger picture of the Micro T Wedge


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

wow I see a couple of the oda bodies in my near future!!


----------



## NiCad (Jan 10, 2007)

The late model (Wedge) is awesome!


NiCad


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks looks like that my be a good seller. It is made of .30 plastic so it acts as a huge bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have another new body by middle of week. The T ODA and Wedge are in stock. You can get on BRPsale e bay store or http://www.brpracing.com/brp_newstuff.html


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

hmm i cant wait to see it i should buy one soon


----------

